# Sharp Zaurus

## vcolombo

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone knows how to get a Sharp Zaurus SL-5500 working under Gentoo 1.2. I've found other documentation saying you're supposed to use a patched version of the usbnet driver but I haven't found a version of that patch for the 2.4.19 kernel. The usbnet driver included with the kernel doesn't even seem to recognize the Zaurus. The CDCEther driver will recognize it however, but it doesn't work after that.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Vince

----------

## delta407

Easy way out: run 802.11b  :Very Happy: 

Do you have any docs on what you're talking about?

----------

## vcolombo

Here's the documentation that I found:

http://www.ruault.com/Zaurus/ethernet-over-usb-howto.html

Vince

----------

## delta407

So, I assume you attempted to follow the document... where does this stop working?

----------

## vcolombo

It stops working immediately. The usbnet patches available from that site are for 2.4.17 and 2.4.18, not 2.4.19 and it gives me an error if I try to apply one of the two.

As far as using the built in usbnet driver (the one already in the kernel), that doesn't have an option to put in the device and manufacturer ID info as stated in the instructions. If I build usbnet the way it is it just doesn't recognize the Zaurus cradle as a usbnet device.

Vince

----------

## delta407

Can you use vanilla-sources?

----------

## vcolombo

I don't know where else to get the usbnet patches from. The patches in this documentation are all I've been able to find.

I'm just using the gentoo-sources for my kernel right now.

----------

## metalhedd

You probably won't get errors if you use a vanilla kernel.  the gentoo sources are already heavily patched.

----------

## delta407

 *vcolombo wrote:*   

> I don't know where else to get the usbnet patches from.

 

The docs say: "Download the patch corresponding to your kernel version from here"

You should be able to patch your kernel by installing vanilla-sources and running:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-2.4.18/; wget http://www.ruault.com/Zaurus/patches/usbdnet-2.4.18.patch.gz -O - | gunzip -c | patch -p0
```

----------

## dleuen

@vcolombo

I don't know if you solved this yet but I was successful in applying

the usbdnet patch for the 2.4.18 kernel into the crypto-sources

gentoo kernel tree. The only thing I did different is used fuzz factor

4 as a patch option (patch -p0 -F 4 ). If you look at the patch, the

usbdnet files are new files. The Makefiles are the only ones that really

need patching/mergeing and the fuzz 4 gets it close enough where

there were no problems with the kernel compile. I only tried it with

the crypto-sources but I would think it would work with the standard

kernel too.

Don Leuenberger

----------

## needlern1

I just applied the usbd patch for the vanilla 2.4.18 kernel to the  2.4.19-gentoo-r7 kernel. My steps were right out of the 'ethernet over usb' howto and were pretty much as follows(I'm just posting the patch process I used):

IIRC, with the patch in /usr/src, cd into /usr/src and  'gunzip -c 2.4.18.patch.gz'(without the quotes when shown in this post); 'patch -p0 2.4.18.patch'; at this point 4 or so of the files patched successfully. The two that did not (Makefile and Config.in) generated reject files(rf). The rf showed where it failed in the patch process. As Don mentioned above, look at the patch file itself. You're simply adding new text to the Makefile and Config.in files. Using text editor of choice I copied/pasted the appropriate new text into each of the Makefile and Config.in files. Then was able to compile the new kernel with usbdnet in it.  

BTW, I also updated my Portage ports tree and had the latest updates to build with first. My Zaurus, with fbvnc added, now shows on my monitor(via http://) and I use my full size keyboard and mouse to enter data into it. How sweet it is! HTH, Bill

----------

## fmalabre

Just received my Zaurus today   :Very Happy: 

I followed the instruction given in your link for my Kernel 2.4.19, and everything works fine.

At least, I can ping my Zaurus...

I need to find stuff to synchronize with kde pim. Any idea where I can find that?

Also, I will try VNC...

----------

## shadow303

I just tried last night.  The patch worked on my 2.4.19 gentoo-r7 source, and I was successfully able to ping my zaurus.  The problem is that after I rebooted, X quit working.  I remembered to remerge the nvidia kernel modules after installing the new modules (I have a Geforce2 MX 400)  It's pretty weird.  When I boot the machine, it displays the nvidia splash screen and then the screen goes black (it repeats this a few times before it dumps to the command prompt).  If I try to do a start X, it doesn't work and I get some strange error message about not finding the font 'fixed'.  ANy ideas?

----------

## fmalabre

Don't know for that ,I have an ATI.

But I tried VNC, and it rocks.

----------

## Cthulu23

I've experienced the same problem twice and I had to reemerge Xfree86 before I got X working again. Sorry.

----------

## shadow303

I reinstalled my system since emerge rebuilds didn't seem to help.  I have the module installed now, and X still works, but now the device refuses to show up under ifconfig.  Hmm... maybe I missed something in the kernel config.

----------

## fmalabre

You know, it's weird, it was working fine.

Since then, I haven't done nothing and it doesn't work anymore...

I can't even ping it.

I will search for that later on, once I will have Gentoo 1.4 installed.

----------

## dioxmat

shouldnt this thread be in the new  "Gentoo on Alternate Architectures" ? (the xbox one is :)

----------

## shadow303

No, since this isn't about running Gentoo on the Zaurus itself.  This is about getting the zaurus to sync with a Gentoo linux pc (the problems being on the pc side).

----------

## dioxmat

 *vcolombo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how to get a Sharp Zaurus SL-5500 working under Gentoo 1.2. 
> 
> 

 

 *shadow303 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  this isn't about running Gentoo on the Zaurus itself. This is about getting the zaurus to sync with a Gentoo linux pc (the problems being on the pc side).
> 
> 

 

err... :)

----------

